# Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jonathan Steeves <jonste@usa.net>* on *31 Dec 00 18:40:23 CST*
Since the disbanding of the CAR, the Queen‘s Own Rifle‘s have carried the
duty, as a para regiment for canada, even wearing the maroon beret.  So why
look any wheres else?   Perhaps you‘re better off staying in Canada. Am i
right or am i right!!!!
Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
I think I‘m shootin‘ pretty high, now.
All I was trying to do was make some sense of our situation now.
Look at the roles Canada has played in all the major wars since our Country‘s
conception. We‘ve fought so gallantly in all of the wars, for our Country and
Queen, and now it seems as though we wouldn‘t be able to do much at all. The 
one thing that makes me feel a little better about it, is knowing the state 
of the Forces before WWII.
>From what I understand, the forces were pretty much non existent. Would we be
able to do that again?
If Canada had a Parachute Batallion, or if the CAR was still around, I‘d be 
very satisfied  here. But now, I think I‘m going to end up in Britain with 
the Paras. Nothing‘s for sure, but that‘s where I think I‘m going to head. 
I‘m a very, very proud Canadian, but it seems the Para‘s offer so much more, 
and in the end, it‘s all for the same Queen, and commonwealth, so.....
I‘d love to stay in Canada, but if that‘s going to stop me from enjoying my 
military career, I don‘t think I‘ll stick around.
Who knows.
I‘d love some more comments regarding my original comments about a Parachute 
Batallion, though!
Please, if you‘ve got something to say, really, I‘d love to hear it!
                    -Matt B.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
____________________________________________________________________
Get free email and a permanent address at  http://www.netaddress.com/?N 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 01 Jan 2001 01:38:54 *
The Queens Own Rifles is not the Canadian Airborne Regiment, it is a reserve 
regiment that was granted the right to have an Para Platoon or company or 
something. I‘m not saying that anyone should join a foriegn army. But the 
CAR and the Queens Own Rifles are different.
Peter
>From: Jonathan Steeves 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
>Date: 31 Dec 00 18:40:23 CST
>
>Since the disbanding of the CAR, the Queen‘s Own Rifle‘s have carried the
>duty, as a para regiment for canada, even wearing the maroon beret.  So why
>look any wheres else?   Perhaps you‘re better off staying in Canada. Am i
>right or am i right!!!!
>
>
>
>Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
>I think I‘m shootin‘ pretty high, now.
>All I was trying to do was make some sense of our situation now.
>Look at the roles Canada has played in all the major wars since our 
>Country‘s
>
>conception. We‘ve fought so gallantly in all of the wars, for our Country 
>and
>
>Queen, and now it seems as though we wouldn‘t be able to do much at all. 
>The
>one thing that makes me feel a little better about it, is knowing the state
>of the Forces before WWII.
>From what I understand, the forces were pretty much non existent. Would we 
>be
>
>able to do that again?
>If Canada had a Parachute Batallion, or if the CAR was still around, I‘d be
>very satisfied  here. But now, I think I‘m going to end up in Britain with
>the Paras. Nothing‘s for sure, but that‘s where I think I‘m going to head.
>I‘m a very, very proud Canadian, but it seems the Para‘s offer so much 
>more,
>and in the end, it‘s all for the same Queen, and commonwealth, so.....
>I‘d love to stay in Canada, but if that‘s going to stop me from enjoying my
>military career, I don‘t think I‘ll stick around.
>Who knows.
>I‘d love some more comments regarding my original comments about a 
>Parachute
>Batallion, though!
>Please, if you‘ve got something to say, really, I‘d love to hear it!
>                     -Matt B.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>
>____________________________________________________________________
>Get free email and a permanent address at  http://www.netaddress.com/?N 
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-F Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Mon, 01 Jan 2001 02:21:05 -0500*
The QOR has an unit that does "Para", but they are far from the CAR, well REALLY
far, not even the same.
Well Mat, Good luck in the UK 
Jonathan Steeves wrote:
> Since the disbanding of the CAR, the Queen‘s Own Rifle‘s have carried the
> duty, as a para regiment for canada, even wearing the maroon beret.  So why
> look any wheres else?   Perhaps you‘re better off staying in Canada. Am i
> right or am i right!!!!
>
> Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
> I think I‘m shootin‘ pretty high, now.
> All I was trying to do was make some sense of our situation now.
> Look at the roles Canada has played in all the major wars since our Country‘s
>
> conception. We‘ve fought so gallantly in all of the wars, for our Country and
>
> Queen, and now it seems as though we wouldn‘t be able to do much at all. The
> one thing that makes me feel a little better about it, is knowing the state
> of the Forces before WWII.
> >From what I understand, the forces were pretty much non existent. Would we be
>
> able to do that again?
> If Canada had a Parachute Batallion, or if the CAR was still around, I‘d be
> very satisfied  here. But now, I think I‘m going to end up in Britain with
> the Paras. Nothing‘s for sure, but that‘s where I think I‘m going to head.
> I‘m a very, very proud Canadian, but it seems the Para‘s offer so much more,
> and in the end, it‘s all for the same Queen, and commonwealth, so.....
> I‘d love to stay in Canada, but if that‘s going to stop me from enjoying my
> military career, I don‘t think I‘ll stick around.
> Who knows.
> I‘d love some more comments regarding my original comments about a Parachute
> Batallion, though!
> Please, if you‘ve got something to say, really, I‘d love to hear it!
>                     -Matt B.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> ____________________________________________________________________
> Get free email and a permanent address at  http://www.netaddress.com/?N 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 01 Jan 2001 14:56:48 -0500*
Well, you‘re not quite right. I was going to join the QOR originally before I joined the Hasty P‘s, and I can tell you this about them. First off, they do have airborne tasking, most of their members are jump-qualified. They do indeed wear maroon berets to reflect this, and in the official order of battle they are an airborne unit. However, they are still a PRes unit, though not an average one. Someone wishing to join the QOR, from what I learned, must first pass the CF‘s standards, but then must meet the QOR‘s much more demanding requirements before being badged into the unit. They consider themselves quite an elite club.
They‘re no replacement for the CAR though.
N.
gtFrom: Jonathan Steeves 
gtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
gtTo: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
gtSubject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?] 
gtDate: 31 Dec 00 18:40:23 CST 
gt 
gtSince the disbanding of the CAR, the Queen‘s Own Rifle‘s have carried the 
gtduty, as a para regiment for canada, even wearing the maroon beret. So why 
gtlook any wheres else? Perhaps you‘re better off staying in Canada. Am i 
gtright or am i right!!!! 
gt 
gt 
gt 
gtJuno847627709@aol.com wrote: 
gtI think I‘m shootin‘ pretty high, now. 
gtAll I was trying to do was make some sense of our situation now. 
gtLook at the roles Canada has played in all the major wars since our Country‘s 
gt 
gtconception. We‘ve fought so gallantly in all of the wars, for our Country and 
gt 
gtQueen, and now it seems as though we wouldn‘t be able to do much at all. The 
gtone thing that makes me feel a little better about it, is knowing the state 
gtof the Forces before WWII. 
gtFrom what I understand, the forces were pretty much non existent. Would we be 
gt 
gtable to do that again? 
gtIf Canada had a Parachute Batallion, or if the CAR was still around, I‘d be 
gtvery satisfied here. But now, I think I‘m going to end up in Britain with 
gtthe Paras. Nothing‘s for sure, but that‘s where I think I‘m going to head. 
gtI‘m a very, very proud Canadian, but it seems the Para‘s offer so much more, 
gtand in the end, it‘s all for the same Queen, and commonwealth, so..... 
gtI‘d love to stay in Canada, but if that‘s going to stop me from enjoying my 
gtmilitary career, I don‘t think I‘ll stick around. 
gtWho knows. 
gtI‘d love some more comments regarding my original comments about a Parachute 
gtBatallion, though! 
gtPlease, if you‘ve got something to say, really, I‘d love to hear it! 
gt -Matt B. 
gt-------------------------------------------------------- 
gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to 
gtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
gtmessage body. 
gt 
gt 
gt____________________________________________________________________ 
gtGet free email and a permanent address at  http://www.netaddress.com/?N=1  
gt-------------------------------------------------------- 
gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to 
gtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
gtmessage body. 
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 1 Jan 2001 13:58:07 -0700*
Way back in 1972 the LEdmnR, Les Voltigeurs de Quebec and the QOR were 
all given airborne augmentation taskings.
Subsequent to the disbandment of Cdn Abn Regt the taskings were removed 
from all but the QOR. The QOR an elite unit?
Well, I would expect that the 48th Highrs, Tor Scot R, RRofC just in 
Toronto would have reasons to disagree and feel that it‘s not all that 
difficult to abandon a perfectly servicable aircraft in mid flight. All 
regiments have reason to believe they are elite.
If not they might just as well all put up the general service badge and 
do away with the trappings of regimental pride. And likely, only a 
portion of the QOR are tasked as airborne - one pl or one coy - with 
other sub units tasked as Poor Bloody Infantry.
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Nick Butler
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Monday, January 01, 2001 12:56 PM
  Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
  Well, you‘re not quite right.  I was going to join the QOR originally 
before I joined the Hasty P‘s, and I can tell you this about them.  
First off, they do have airborne tasking, most of their members are 
jump-qualified.  They do indeed wear maroon berets to reflect this, and 
in the official order of battle they are an airborne unit.  However, 
they are still a PRes unit, though not an average one.  Someone wishing 
to join the QOR, from what I learned, must first pass the CF‘s 
standards, but then must meet the QOR‘s much more demanding requirements 
before being badged into the unit.  They consider themselves quite an 
elite club.
  They‘re no replacement for the CAR though.
  N.
  >From: Jonathan Steeves
  >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  >Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
  >Date: 31 Dec 00 18:40:23 CST
  >
  >Since the disbanding of the CAR, the Queen‘s Own Rifle‘s have carried 
the
  >duty, as a para regiment for canada, even wearing the maroon beret. 
So why
  >look any wheres else? Perhaps you‘re better off staying in Canada. Am 
i
  >right or am i right!!!!
  >
  >
  >
  >Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
  >I think I‘m shootin‘ pretty high, now.
  >All I was trying to do was make some sense of our situation now.
  >Look at the roles Canada has played in all the major wars since our 
Country‘s
  >
  >conception. We‘ve fought so gallantly in all of the wars, for our 
Country and
  >
  >Queen, and now it seems as though we wouldn‘t be able to do much at 
all. The
  >one thing that makes me feel a little better about it, is knowing the 
state
  >of the Forces before WWII.
  >From what I understand, the forces were pretty much non existent. 
Would we be
  >
  >able to do that again?
  >If Canada had a Parachute Batallion, or if the CAR was still around, 
I‘d be
  >very satisfied here. But now, I think I‘m going to end up in Britain 
with
  >the Paras. Nothing‘s for sure, but that‘s where I think I‘m going to 
head.
  >I‘m a very, very proud Canadian, but it seems the Para‘s offer so 
much more,
  >and in the end, it‘s all for the same Queen, and commonwealth, 
so.....
  >I‘d love to stay in Canada, but if that‘s going to stop me from 
enjoying my
  >military career, I don‘t think I‘ll stick around.
  >Who knows.
  >I‘d love some more comments regarding my original comments about a 
Parachute
  >Batallion, though!
  >Please, if you‘ve got something to say, really, I‘d love to hear it!
  > -Matt B.
  >--------------------------------------------------------
  >NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  >message body.
  >
  >
  >____________________________________________________________________
  >Get free email and a permanent address at 
 http://www.netaddress.com/?N=3D1 
  >--------------------------------------------------------
  >NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  >message body.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----
  Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
  -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To 
remove yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca 
from the account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
army-list" in the message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Way back in 1972 the LEdmnR, Les 
Voltigeurs de
Quebec and the QOR were all given airborne augmentation 
taskings.
Subsequent to the disbandment of Cdn 
Abn Regt the
taskings were removed from all but the QOR. The QOR an elite 
unit?
Well, I would expect that the 48th 
Highrs, Tor Scot
R, RRofC just in Toronto would have reasons to disagree and feel that 
it‘s not
all that difficult to abandon a perfectly servicable aircraft in mid 
flight. All
regiments have reason to believe they are elite.
If not they might just as well all put 
up the
general service badge and do away with the trappings of regimental 
pride. And
likely, only a portion of the QOR are tasked as airborne - one pl or one 
coy -
with other sub units tasked as Poor Bloody Infantry.
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Nick
  Butler 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Monday, January 01, 2001 
12:56
  PM
  Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute
  Batallion?]


  Well, you‘re not quite right. I was going to join the QOR 
originally
  before I joined the Hasty P‘s, and I can tell you this about 
them. First
  off, they do have airborne tasking, most of their members are
  jump-qualified. They do indeed wear maroon berets to reflect 
this, and
  in the official order of battle they are an airborne unit. 
However, they
  are still a PRes unit, though not an average one. Someone 
wishing to
  join the QOR, from what I learned, must first pass the CF‘s standards, 
but
  then must meet the QOR‘s much more demanding requirements before being 
badged
  into the unit. They consider themselves quite an elite club.
  They‘re no replacement for the CAR though.
  N.

  gtFrom: Jonathan Steeves 
  gtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  gtTo: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  gtSubject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
  gtDate: 31 Dec 00 18:40:23 CST
  gt
  gtSince the disbanding of the CAR, the Queen‘s Own 
Rifle‘s have
  carried the
  gtduty, as a para regiment for canada, even wearing the 
maroon
  beret. So why
  gtlook any wheres else? Perhaps you‘re better off staying 
in
  Canada. Am i
  gtright or am i right!!!!
  gt
  gt
  gt
  gtJuno847627709@aol.com wrote:
  gtI think I‘m shootin‘ pretty high, now.
  gtAll I was trying to do was make some sense of our 
situation
  now.
  gtLook at the roles Canada has played in all the major 
wars since
  our Country‘s
  gt
  gtconception. We‘ve fought so gallantly in all of the 
wars, for
  our Country and
  gt
  gtQueen, and now it seems as though we wouldn‘t be able 
to do
  much at all. The
  gtone thing that makes me feel a little better about it, 
is
  knowing the state
  gtof the Forces before WWII.
  gtFrom what I understand, the forces were pretty much non 
  existent. Would we be
  gt
  gtable to do that again?
  gtIf Canada had a Parachute Batallion, or if the CAR was 
still
  around, I‘d be
  gtvery satisfied here. But now, I think I‘m going to end 
up in
  Britain with
  gtthe Paras. Nothing‘s for sure, but that‘s where I think 
I‘m
  going to head.
  gtI‘m a very, very proud Canadian, but it seems the 
Para‘s offer
  so much more,
  gtand in the end, it‘s all for the same Queen, and 
commonwealth,
  so.....
  gtI‘d love to stay in Canada, but if that‘s going to stop 
me from
  enjoying my
  gtmilitary career, I don‘t think I‘ll stick around.
  gtWho knows.
  gtI‘d love some more comments regarding my original 
comments
  about a Parachute
  gtBatallion, though!
  gtPlease, if you‘ve got something to say, really, I‘d 
love to
  hear it!
  gt -Matt B.

gt--------------------------------------------------------
  gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
  gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  gtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  gtmessage body.
  gt
  gt

gt__________________________________________________________
__________
  gtGet free email and a permanent address at
   http://www.netaddress.com/?N=3D1 

gt--------------------------------------------------------
  gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
  gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  gtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  gtmessage body.


  Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
  -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: 
To
  remove yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca 
from
  the account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" 
in the
  message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 01 Jan 2001 16:16:05 -0500*
Note that I said they consider "themselves" an elite club... It was interesting in my experience though it was the observation of one afternoon to watch the 48th Highlanders and the QOR subtlely show their rivalry, just among the few that were there back in the summer when I went to Moss Park to look into joining in the first place. Such rivalry, of course, IMH and inexperiencd O is important, as it gives everyone more cause to do a better job of everything.
According to the QOR‘s webage www.qor.com they have 66 jump-tasked personnel in a cadre company, but they are not a purely airborne regiment, you are correct.
gtFrom: "Ian Edwards" 
gtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
gtTo: 
gtSubject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?] 
gtDate: Mon, 1 Jan 2001 13:58:07 -0700 
gt 
gtWay back in 1972 the LEdmnR, Les Voltigeurs de Quebec and the QOR were all given airborne augmentation taskings. 
gtSubsequent to the disbandment of Cdn Abn Regt the taskings were removed from all but the QOR. The QOR an elite unit? 
gtWell, I would expect that the 48th Highrs, Tor Scot R, RRofC just in Toronto would have reasons to disagree and feel that it‘s not all that difficult to abandon a perfectly servicable aircraft in mid flight. All regiments have reason to believe they are elite. 
gtIf not they might just as well all put up the general service badge and do away with the trappings of regimental pride. And likely, only a portion of the QOR are tasked as airborne - one pl or one coy - with other sub units tasked as Poor Bloody Infantry. 
gt ----- Original Message ----- 
gt From: Nick Butler 
gt To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
gt Sent: Monday, January 01, 2001 12:56 PM 
gt Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?] 
gt 
gt 
gt Well, you‘re not quite right. I was going to join the QOR originally before I joined the Hasty P‘s, and I can tell you this about them. First off, they do have airborne tasking, most of their members are jump-qualified. They do indeed wear maroon berets to reflect this, and in the official order of battle they are an airborne unit. However, they are still a PRes unit, though not an average one. Someone wishing to join the QOR, from what I learned, must first pass the CF‘s standards, but then must meet the QOR‘s much more demanding requirements before being badged into the unit. They consider themselves quite an elite club. 
gt 
gt They‘re no replacement for the CAR though. 
gt 
gt N. 
gt 
gt 
gt 
gt gtFrom: Jonathan Steeves 
gt gtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
gt gtTo: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
gt gtSubject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?] 
gt gtDate: 31 Dec 00 18:40:23 CST 
gt gt 
gt gtSince the disbanding of the CAR, the Queen‘s Own Rifle‘s have carried the 
gt gtduty, as a para regiment for canada, even wearing the maroon beret. So why 
gt gtlook any wheres else? Perhaps you‘re better off staying in Canada. Am i 
gt gtright or am i right!!!! 
gt gt 
gt gt 
gt gt 
gt gtJuno847627709@aol.com wrote: 
gt gtI think I‘m shootin‘ pretty high, now. 
gt gtAll I was trying to do was make some sense of our situation now. 
gt gtLook at the roles Canada has played in all the major wars since our Country‘s 
gt gt 
gt gtconception. We‘ve fought so gallantly in all of the wars, for our Country and 
gt gt 
gt gtQueen, and now it seems as though we wouldn‘t be able to do much at all. The 
gt gtone thing that makes me feel a little better about it, is knowing the state 
gt gtof the Forces before WWII. 
gt gtFrom what I understand, the forces were pretty much non existent. Would we be 
gt gt 
gt gtable to do that again? 
gt gtIf Canada had a Parachute Batallion, or if the CAR was still around, I‘d be 
gt gtvery satisfied here. But now, I think I‘m going to end up in Britain with 
gt gtthe Paras. Nothing‘s for sure, but that‘s where I think I‘m going to head. 
gt gtI‘m a very, very proud Canadian, but it seems the Para‘s offer so much more, 
gt gtand in the end, it‘s all for the same Queen, and commonwealth, so..... 
gt gtI‘d love to stay in Canada, but if that‘s going to stop me from enjoying my 
gt gtmilitary career, I don‘t think I‘ll stick around. 
gt gtWho knows. 
gt gtI‘d love some more comments regarding my original comments about a Parachute 
gt gtBatallion, though! 
gt gtPlease, if you‘ve got something to say, really, I‘d love to hear it! 
gt gt -Matt B. 
gt gt-------------------------------------------------------- 
gt gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
gt gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to 
gt gtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
gt gtmessage body. 
gt gt 
gt gt 
gt gt____________________________________________________________________ 
gt gtGet free email and a permanent address at  http://www.netaddress.com/?N=1  
gt gt-------------------------------------------------------- 
gt gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
gt gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to 
gt gtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
gt gtmessage body. 
gt 
gt 
gt------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
gt Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com.  
gt 
gt 
gt -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the message body. 
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Mon, 1 Jan 2001 18:34:32 EST*
So, with all that said, does anyone think that there will be a Parachute 
Regiment or CAR type unit erected in Canada in the relatively near future? I 
wouldn‘t think so, because the common feeling seems to be that, in these 
modern times, parachuting masses of manpower and materiel is a very 
inefficient mode to transportation for the military. I think most concur with 
that. So is it basically understood that forming, or resurrecting an Airborne 
Unit would be a waste, and a rather poor placement of funds?
    Just to clear something up, I didn‘t mean to say that I AM going to the 
UK, only that I‘m giving it very serious consideration
    Let‘s have it.
                    -Matt B.

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 02 Jan 2001 01:02:01 *
Matt,
   Why would you want to join a foriegn army? It seems like a lot just to 
wear a maroon beret. Sure I would love to be airborne, but I wouldn‘t leave 
my country just to be a paratrooper. If I was to go to the U.K. I would join 
the Black Watch. But I would rather want to work for Canada than anywhere 
else. You can still be part of a jump coy in one of the infantry regiments. 
It‘s not the same as the old Airborne, but then again, the British Para‘s 
are not the same as the CAR. The British Paras are humbled because of all 
the other "Special Forces units" in Britain. IE:SAS, SBS, Royal Marine 
Commando‘s, etc... If you want to be an unconventional soldier, join the 
Canadian army, we are one of the most unconventional armies in the world, I 
don‘t think in any other army, does the ordinary soldier play so many roles. 
Also, we have JTF-2 which is open to both reservists and regular force 
soldiers. Anyway, something to think about. I would say that the Canadian 
soldier is thought to be one of the best, most versitile soldiers in the 
world.
But, it is up to you, make sure you educate yourself on both armies before 
you join either one.
Peter
>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
>Date: Mon, 1 Jan 2001 18:34:32 EST
>
>So, with all that said, does anyone think that there will be a Parachute
>Regiment or CAR type unit erected in Canada in the relatively near future? 
>I
>wouldn‘t think so, because the common feeling seems to be that, in these
>modern times, parachuting masses of manpower and materiel is a very
>inefficient mode to transportation for the military. I think most concur 
>with
>that. So is it basically understood that forming, or resurrecting an 
>Airborne
>Unit would be a waste, and a rather poor placement of funds?
>     Just to clear something up, I didn‘t mean to say that I AM going to 
>the
>UK, only that I‘m giving it very serious consideration
>     Let‘s have it.
>                     -Matt B.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Adam Wainwright" <ajmw@home.com>* on *Mon, 1 Jan 2001 17:45:25 -0800*
Peter,
I understand where Matt is coming from though.  I to am seriously looking
into going to the UK to the royal marines.  There are something‘s about my
situation that are frustrating, I want to be an officer and being form the
west coast have a definite disadvantage to eastern Canadian candidates.  It
seems that Canada is very much cantered in the east or what is east to us.
Which it is, life here is totally different from there.  Still I‘m not
saying that the CF in anyway does not accommodate us it just seems that were
out of the game out here sometimes.  I see Matts want to go somewhere else.
We as a country don‘t really have any ‘big name units‘.  Plus there are some
super postings and kit in the UK.  Also the mentality is totally different -
the brits have fought a war everyday for the last 500 years.  The are
scrappers and train to actually fight and be fighting soldiers. they really
don‘t mess around.  there PT and stuff is crazy.
Sorry if anyone takes offence to this opion.
Adam
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Peter deVries
Sent: Tuesday, January 02, 2001 1:02 AM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
Matt,
   Why would you want to join a foriegn army? It seems like a lot just to
wear a maroon beret. Sure I would love to be airborne, but I wouldn‘t leave
my country just to be a paratrooper. If I was to go to the U.K. I would join
the Black Watch. But I would rather want to work for Canada than anywhere
else. You can still be part of a jump coy in one of the infantry regiments.
It‘s not the same as the old Airborne, but then again, the British Para‘s
are not the same as the CAR. The British Paras are humbled because of all
the other "Special Forces units" in Britain. IE:SAS, SBS, Royal Marine
Commando‘s, etc... If you want to be an unconventional soldier, join the
Canadian army, we are one of the most unconventional armies in the world, I
don‘t think in any other army, does the ordinary soldier play so many roles.
Also, we have JTF-2 which is open to both reservists and regular force
soldiers. Anyway, something to think about. I would say that the Canadian
soldier is thought to be one of the best, most versitile soldiers in the
world.
But, it is up to you, make sure you educate yourself on both armies before
you join either one.
Peter
>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
>Date: Mon, 1 Jan 2001 18:34:32 EST
>
>So, with all that said, does anyone think that there will be a Parachute
>Regiment or CAR type unit erected in Canada in the relatively near future?
>I
>wouldn‘t think so, because the common feeling seems to be that, in these
>modern times, parachuting masses of manpower and materiel is a very
>inefficient mode to transportation for the military. I think most concur
>with
>that. So is it basically understood that forming, or resurrecting an
>Airborne
>Unit would be a waste, and a rather poor placement of funds?
>     Just to clear something up, I didn‘t mean to say that I AM going to
>the
>UK, only that I‘m giving it very serious consideration
>     Let‘s have it.
>                     -Matt B.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Mon, 1 Jan 2001 21:10:29 -0500*
Matt
It would be:
a    Poor allocation of scarce funds.  As Mike pointed out, we can train a
battalion how to jump in literally days or weeks  we will of course
maintain the schooling for SAR specialists etc
b    Our army is undersized, and today‘s thinking seems to be that we will
trend away from career full time soldiers and instead use the PRes more
effectively and widely done it before, post WWI.  I cannot see where its
format wants or needs an Airborne unit.
c    Our aerial assets are at best limited.  Supporting an airborne
battalion costs a lot and this could be better used in simply accomplishing
our national taskings of peace keeping, internal economies of the Forces
themselves and limiting the wear and tear on them generally.
Now without ruffling feathers too badly, for some of you, you  guys had
better sort it out inside your heads what being a soldier means.  Theres
enough things in the job that can be enjoyed without having to jump off the
cliff about an Airborne unit employing you for a few years of your career.
And if you‘re that anxious to be an Airborne Ranger that you‘ll hop into the
uniform of a country of convenience, doesn‘t that make you a mercenary?  No
ideals, beliefs or people you serve or protect no attention to national
policy or beliefs, just going out and doing this for your ego....
Better give your heads  a shake guys...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Monday, January 01, 2001 6:34 PM
Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
> So, with all that said, does anyone think that there will be a Parachute
> Regiment or CAR type unit erected in Canada in the relatively near future?
I
> wouldn‘t think so, because the common feeling seems to be that, in these
> modern times, parachuting masses of manpower and materiel is a very
> inefficient mode to transportation for the military. I think most concur
with
> that. So is it basically understood that forming, or resurrecting an
Airborne
> Unit would be a waste, and a rather poor placement of funds?
>     Just to clear something up, I didn‘t mean to say that I AM going to
the
> UK, only that I‘m giving it very serious consideration
>     Let‘s have it.
>                     -Matt B.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 02 Jan 2001 02:31:30 *
Adam,
   I come from Nova Scotia, and it is just as hard to get into the military 
college out here. The thoughts are exactly the same here "That everything 
west of us gets everything"  I don‘t think that Canada is biast to the east. 
The RCR, the PPCLI, and the VanDoos are all well known regiments outside 
Canada. And yes the British have been fighting for a while, but you have to 
consider this: I don‘t think any Soldier wants war. Sure the training is 
interesting and I would be the first one to volunteer for a tour, but war is 
not something to wish for. Sure the British have good kit, but the Canadian 
forces are just getting re-kitted. Anyway, In my opinion, I can‘t understand 
why anyone would want to join a foreign army.
Peter
>From: "Adam Wainwright" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: RE: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
>Date: Mon, 1 Jan 2001 17:45:25 -0800
>
>Peter,
>I understand where Matt is coming from though.  I to am seriously looking
>into going to the UK to the royal marines.  There are something‘s about my
>situation that are frustrating, I want to be an officer and being form the
>west coast have a definite disadvantage to eastern Canadian candidates.  It
>seems that Canada is very much cantered in the east or what is east to 
>us.
>Which it is, life here is totally different from there.  Still I‘m not
>saying that the CF in anyway does not accommodate us it just seems that 
>were
>out of the game out here sometimes.  I see Matts want to go somewhere else.
>We as a country don‘t really have any ‘big name units‘.  Plus there are 
>some
>super postings and kit in the UK.  Also the mentality is totally different 
>-
>the brits have fought a war everyday for the last 500 years.  The are
>scrappers and train to actually fight and be fighting soldiers. they really
>don‘t mess around.  there PT and stuff is crazy.
>Sorry if anyone takes offence to this opion.
>
>Adam
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
>Behalf Of Peter deVries
>Sent: Tuesday, January 02, 2001 1:02 AM
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
>
>
>Matt,
>    Why would you want to join a foriegn army? It seems like a lot just to
>wear a maroon beret. Sure I would love to be airborne, but I wouldn‘t leave
>my country just to be a paratrooper. If I was to go to the U.K. I would 
>join
>the Black Watch. But I would rather want to work for Canada than anywhere
>else. You can still be part of a jump coy in one of the infantry regiments.
>It‘s not the same as the old Airborne, but then again, the British Para‘s
>are not the same as the CAR. The British Paras are humbled because of all
>the other "Special Forces units" in Britain. IE:SAS, SBS, Royal Marine
>Commando‘s, etc... If you want to be an unconventional soldier, join the
>Canadian army, we are one of the most unconventional armies in the world, I
>don‘t think in any other army, does the ordinary soldier play so many 
>roles.
>Also, we have JTF-2 which is open to both reservists and regular force
>soldiers. Anyway, something to think about. I would say that the Canadian
>soldier is thought to be one of the best, most versitile soldiers in the
>world.
>But, it is up to you, make sure you educate yourself on both armies before
>you join either one.
>Peter
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> >From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
> >Date: Mon, 1 Jan 2001 18:34:32 EST
> >
> >So, with all that said, does anyone think that there will be a Parachute
> >Regiment or CAR type unit erected in Canada in the relatively near 
>future?
> >I
> >wouldn‘t think so, because the common feeling seems to be that, in these
> >modern times, parachuting masses of manpower and materiel is a very
> >inefficient mode to transportation for the military. I think most concur
> >with
> >that. So is it basically understood that forming, or resurrecting an
> >Airborne
> >Unit would be a waste, and a rather poor placement of funds?
> >     Just to clear something up, I didn‘t mean to say that I AM going to
> >the
> >UK, only that I‘m giving it very serious consideration
> >     Let‘s have it.
> >                     -Matt B.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 02 Jan 2001 02:34:14 *
I agree 100 John.
Peter
>From: "Gow" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
>Date: Mon, 1 Jan 2001 21:10:29 -0500
>
>Matt
>
>It would be:
>
>a    Poor allocation of scarce funds.  As Mike pointed out, we can train a
>battalion how to jump in literally days or weeks  we will of course
>maintain the schooling for SAR specialists etc
>b    Our army is undersized, and today‘s thinking seems to be that we will
>trend away from career full time soldiers and instead use the PRes more
>effectively and widely done it before, post WWI.  I cannot see where its
>format wants or needs an Airborne unit.
>c    Our aerial assets are at best limited.  Supporting an airborne
>battalion costs a lot and this could be better used in simply accomplishing
>our national taskings of peace keeping, internal economies of the Forces
>themselves and limiting the wear and tear on them generally.
>
>Now without ruffling feathers too badly, for some of you, you  guys had
>better sort it out inside your heads what being a soldier means.  Theres
>enough things in the job that can be enjoyed without having to jump off the
>cliff about an Airborne unit employing you for a few years of your career.
>
>And if you‘re that anxious to be an Airborne Ranger that you‘ll hop into 
>the
>uniform of a country of convenience, doesn‘t that make you a mercenary?  No
>ideals, beliefs or people you serve or protect no attention to national
>policy or beliefs, just going out and doing this for your ego....
>
>Better give your heads  a shake guys...
>
>John
>----- Original Message -----
>From: 
>To: 
>Sent: Monday, January 01, 2001 6:34 PM
>Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
>
>
> > So, with all that said, does anyone think that there will be a Parachute
> > Regiment or CAR type unit erected in Canada in the relatively near 
>future?
>I
> > wouldn‘t think so, because the common feeling seems to be that, in these
> > modern times, parachuting masses of manpower and materiel is a very
> > inefficient mode to transportation for the military. I think most concur
>with
> > that. So is it basically understood that forming, or resurrecting an
>Airborne
> > Unit would be a waste, and a rather poor placement of funds?
> >     Just to clear something up, I didn‘t mean to say that I AM going to
>the
> > UK, only that I‘m giving it very serious consideration
> >     Let‘s have it.
> >                     -Matt B.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Tue, 2 Jan 2001 06:38:21 -0700*
I agree. For you other guys, if you insist, don‘t forget the French Foreign
Legion
MacF
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
"The older I grow, the more I listen to people who don‘t say much."
--Germain G. Glidden
----- Original Message -----
From: "Gow" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, January 01, 2001 7:10 PM
Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
>
> Now without ruffling feathers too badly, for some of you, you  guys had
> better sort it out inside your heads what being a soldier means.  Theres
> enough things in the job that can be enjoyed without having to jump off
the
> cliff about an Airborne unit employing you for a few years of your career.
>
> And if you‘re that anxious to be an Airborne Ranger that you‘ll hop into
the
> uniform of a country of convenience, doesn‘t that make you a mercenary?
No
> ideals, beliefs or people you serve or protect no attention to national
> policy or beliefs, just going out and doing this for your ego....
>
> Better give your heads  a shake guys...
>
> John
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 17 Jan 2001 15:47:27 -0000*
More belated input If no one else wants o revisit these subjects, which 
have probably already been thoroughly covered on the BB, I quite understand, 
but am only now doing a post-holiday catch up on e-mails!
Re: "I don‘t think any Soldier wants war."
I‘m picking up two quite different strains of thought on this question from 
this list. Those, such as Peter, who seem to see military service primarily 
as a form to service to country and who are willing to do "whatever the job 
takes" during the period in which they happen to serve. If war, fine if 
not, that‘s OK, too.
But there are others who seem so keen on the idea that soldiering = fighting 
that they‘re willing to join other countries‘ services if it will increase 
their chances of fighting.
I guess my question is: How do the majority of the members of this list who 
have served/are serving/hope to serve feel about what seems to me this 
fairly fundamental philosophical question?
The reason I ask is that the other day I was talking to someone who has 
written fairly extensively about and made quite a few documentaries about 
Generally  positive ones, I hasten to add. Like me, he is a civvie 
"military buff". the Cdn. Armed Forces
He commented that, based on what he has seen, anyway, he thinks that 
peacekeeping may be an inherently demoralizing job for many soldiers, 
because the sort of person who seeks a career in the miltary is generally 
someone who wants an opportunity to fight, not to "sit around" figurative 
speech - NOT  meant to disparage the p‘keepers efforts in any way 
preventing others from fighting.
I realize this is not a particularly new observation, but it does strike me 
as a potentially important one.
Again, I wonder what the views of the members of this list on this question 
might be?
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Peter deVries" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: RE: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
Date: Tue, 02 Jan 2001 02:31:30
Adam,
   I come from Nova Scotia, and it is just as hard to get into the military
college out here. The thoughts are exactly the same here "That everything
west of us gets everything"  I don‘t think that Canada is biast to the east.
The RCR, the PPCLI, and the VanDoos are all well known regiments outside
Canada. And yes the British have been fighting for a while, but you have to
consider this: I don‘t think any Soldier wants war. Sure the training is
interesting and I would be the first one to volunteer for a tour, but war is
not something to wish for. Sure the British have good kit, but the Canadian
forces are just getting re-kitted. Anyway, In my opinion, I can‘t understand
why anyone would want to join a foreign army.
Peter
>From: "Adam Wainwright" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: RE: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
>Date: Mon, 1 Jan 2001 17:45:25 -0800
>
>Peter,
>I understand where Matt is coming from though.  I to am seriously looking
>into going to the UK to the royal marines.  There are something‘s about my
>situation that are frustrating, I want to be an officer and being form the
>west coast have a definite disadvantage to eastern Canadian candidates.  It
>seems that Canada is very much cantered in the east or what is east to
>us.
>Which it is, life here is totally different from there.  Still I‘m not
>saying that the CF in anyway does not accommodate us it just seems that
>were
>out of the game out here sometimes.  I see Matts want to go somewhere else.
>We as a country don‘t really have any ‘big name units‘.  Plus there are
>some
>super postings and kit in the UK.  Also the mentality is totally different
>-
>the brits have fought a war everyday for the last 500 years.  The are
>scrappers and train to actually fight and be fighting soldiers. they really
>don‘t mess around.  there PT and stuff is crazy.
>Sorry if anyone takes offence to this opion.
>
>Adam
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
>Behalf Of Peter deVries
>Sent: Tuesday, January 02, 2001 1:02 AM
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
>
>
>Matt,
>    Why would you want to join a foriegn army? It seems like a lot just to
>wear a maroon beret. Sure I would love to be airborne, but I wouldn‘t leave
>my country just to be a paratrooper. If I was to go to the U.K. I would
>join
>the Black Watch. But I would rather want to work for Canada than anywhere
>else. You can still be part of a jump coy in one of the infantry regiments.
>It‘s not the same as the old Airborne, but then again, the British Para‘s
>are not the same as the CAR. The British Paras are humbled because of all
>the other "Special Forces units" in Britain. IE:SAS, SBS, Royal Marine
>Commando‘s, etc... If you want to be an unconventional soldier, join the
>Canadian army, we are one of the most unconventional armies in the world, I
>don‘t think in any other army, does the ordinary soldier play so many
>roles.
>Also, we have JTF-2 which is open to both reservists and regular force
>soldiers. Anyway, something to think about. I would say that the Canadian
>soldier is thought to be one of the best, most versitile soldiers in the
>world.
>But, it is up to you, make sure you educate yourself on both armies before
>you join either one.
>Peter
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> >From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
> >Date: Mon, 1 Jan 2001 18:34:32 EST
> >
> >So, with all that said, does anyone think that there will be a Parachute
> >Regiment or CAR type unit erected in Canada in the relatively near
>future?
> >I
> >wouldn‘t think so, because the common feeling seems to be that, in these
> >modern times, parachuting masses of manpower and materiel is a very
> >inefficient mode to transportation for the military. I think most concur
> >with
> >that. So is it basically understood that forming, or resurrecting an
> >Airborne
> >Unit would be a waste, and a rather poor placement of funds?
> >     Just to clear something up, I didn‘t mean to say that I AM going to
> >the
> >UK, only that I‘m giving it very serious consideration
> >     Let‘s have it.
> >                     -Matt B.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 17 Jan 2001 16:47:23 *
Ummm,
    Well, first, in my opinion Soldering means a lot more than fighting. In 
my case soldering is a way of life, not just war, or garrison duty. I think 
people who get frustrated with not being able to kill people need some help. 
If you talk to any veteren, they will tell you that there is nothing nice 
about war. Sure if Canada went to war, I would go, no questions asked. But I 
think that the Canadian soldiers job is more of a war prevention force. I‘m 
not saying that I am one of those left wing hippies. To tell the truth, I 
get a rush when the Sarge orders us to Fall In For Battle. But then again I 
haven‘t experienced real battle.
  I always get a kick out of people who think that killing is cool. In my 
case, I am in the infantry so I hear a lot of it. In my opinion people like 
that would be a hazard in battle. Sure you need motivated troops with lots 
of agression, but at the same time you need soldiers who can put things into 
perspective and can be realistic. Well, these are my thoughts.
Peter
>From: "Joan O. Arc" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: RE: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
>Date: Wed, 17 Jan 2001 15:47:27 -0000
>
>More belated input If no one else wants o revisit these subjects, which
>have probably already been thoroughly covered on the BB, I quite 
>understand,
>but am only now doing a post-holiday catch up on e-mails!
>
>Re: "I don‘t think any Soldier wants war."
>
>I‘m picking up two quite different strains of thought on this question from
>this list. Those, such as Peter, who seem to see military service primarily
>as a form to service to country and who are willing to do "whatever the job
>takes" during the period in which they happen to serve. If war, fine if
>not, that‘s OK, too.
>
>But there are others who seem so keen on the idea that soldiering = 
>fighting
>that they‘re willing to join other countries‘ services if it will increase
>their chances of fighting.
>
>I guess my question is: How do the majority of the members of this list who
>have served/are serving/hope to serve feel about what seems to me this
>fairly fundamental philosophical question?
>
>The reason I ask is that the other day I was talking to someone who has
>written fairly extensively about and made quite a few documentaries about
>Generally  positive ones, I hasten to add. Like me, he is a civvie
>"military buff". the Cdn. Armed Forces
>
>He commented that, based on what he has seen, anyway, he thinks that
>peacekeeping may be an inherently demoralizing job for many soldiers,
>because the sort of person who seeks a career in the miltary is generally
>someone who wants an opportunity to fight, not to "sit around" figurative
>speech - NOT  meant to disparage the p‘keepers efforts in any way
>preventing others from fighting.
>
>I realize this is not a particularly new observation, but it does strike me
>as a potentially important one.
>
>Again, I wonder what the views of the members of this list on this question
>might be?
>
>----Original Message Follows----
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: RE: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
>Date: Tue, 02 Jan 2001 02:31:30
>
>Adam,
>   I come from Nova Scotia, and it is just as hard to get into the military
>college out here. The thoughts are exactly the same here "That everything
>west of us gets everything"  I don‘t think that Canada is biast to the 
>east.
>The RCR, the PPCLI, and the VanDoos are all well known regiments outside
>Canada. And yes the British have been fighting for a while, but you have to
>consider this: I don‘t think any Soldier wants war. Sure the training is
>interesting and I would be the first one to volunteer for a tour, but war 
>is
>not something to wish for. Sure the British have good kit, but the Canadian
>forces are just getting re-kitted. Anyway, In my opinion, I can‘t 
>understand
>why anyone would want to join a foreign army.
>Peter
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>>From: "Adam Wainwright" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: 
>>Subject: RE: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
>>Date: Mon, 1 Jan 2001 17:45:25 -0800
>>
>>Peter,
>>I understand where Matt is coming from though.  I to am seriously looking
>>into going to the UK to the royal marines.  There are something‘s about my
>>situation that are frustrating, I want to be an officer and being form the
>>west coast have a definite disadvantage to eastern Canadian candidates.  
>>It
>>seems that Canada is very much cantered in the east or what is east to
>>us.
>>Which it is, life here is totally different from there.  Still I‘m not
>>saying that the CF in anyway does not accommodate us it just seems that
>>were
>>out of the game out here sometimes.  I see Matts want to go somewhere 
>>else.
>>We as a country don‘t really have any ‘big name units‘.  Plus there are
>>some
>>super postings and kit in the UK.  Also the mentality is totally different
>>-
>>the brits have fought a war everyday for the last 500 years.  The are
>>scrappers and train to actually fight and be fighting soldiers. they 
>>really
>>don‘t mess around.  there PT and stuff is crazy.
>>Sorry if anyone takes offence to this opion.
>>
>>Adam
>>
>>-----Original Message-----
>>From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
>>Behalf Of Peter deVries
>>Sent: Tuesday, January 02, 2001 1:02 AM
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
>>
>>
>>Matt,
>>    Why would you want to join a foriegn army? It seems like a lot just to
>>wear a maroon beret. Sure I would love to be airborne, but I wouldn‘t 
>>leave
>>my country just to be a paratrooper. If I was to go to the U.K. I would
>>join
>>the Black Watch. But I would rather want to work for Canada than anywhere
>>else. You can still be part of a jump coy in one of the infantry 
>>regiments.
>>It‘s not the same as the old Airborne, but then again, the British Para‘s
>>are not the same as the CAR. The British Paras are humbled because of all
>>the other "Special Forces units" in Britain. IE:SAS, SBS, Royal Marine
>>Commando‘s, etc... If you want to be an unconventional soldier, join the
>>Canadian army, we are one of the most unconventional armies in the world, 
>>I
>>don‘t think in any other army, does the ordinary soldier play so many
>>roles.
>>Also, we have JTF-2 which is open to both reservists and regular force
>>soldiers. Anyway, something to think about. I would say that the Canadian
>>soldier is thought to be one of the best, most versitile soldiers in the
>>world.
>>But, it is up to you, make sure you educate yourself on both armies before
>>you join either one.
>>Peter
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>> >From: Juno847627709@aol.com
>> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>> >Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
>> >Date: Mon, 1 Jan 2001 18:34:32 EST
>> >
>> >So, with all that said, does anyone think that there will be a Parachute
>> >Regiment or CAR type unit erected in Canada in the relatively near
>>future?
>> >I
>> >wouldn‘t think so, because the common feeling seems to be that, in these
>> >modern times, parachuting masses of manpower and materiel is a very
>> >inefficient mode to transportation for the military. I think most concur
>> >with
>> >that. So is it basically understood that forming, or resurrecting an
>> >Airborne
>> >Unit would be a waste, and a rather poor placement of funds?
>> >     Just to clear something up, I didn‘t mean to say that I AM going 
>>to
>> >the
>> >UK, only that I‘m giving it very serious consideration
>> >     Let‘s have it.
>> >                     -Matt B.
>> >
>> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> >message body.
>>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Wed, 17 Jan 2001 11:25:49 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Personally,
I would love to be able to go on a Peacekeeping tour because I have always
wanted to test my mettle in a "real" situation.  I‘ve spent 13 years in the
Military learning skills, going on Ex, etc... but have never actually been
in the real thing.  I want to know how I‘ll stand up.
That doesn‘t necessarily mean I want a shooting war to test myself.  I‘d be
just as happy leading troops in a peacetime mission.  But doing it for real,
and not on an Exercise.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: Joan O. Arc [mailto:joan_o_arc@hotmail.com]
Sent: Wednesday, January 17, 2001 10:47
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: RE: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
More belated input If no one else wants o revisit these subjects, which 
have probably already been thoroughly covered on the BB, I quite understand,
but am only now doing a post-holiday catch up on e-mails!
Re: "I don‘t think any Soldier wants war."
I‘m picking up two quite different strains of thought on this question from 
this list. Those, such as Peter, who seem to see military service primarily 
as a form to service to country and who are willing to do "whatever the job 
takes" during the period in which they happen to serve. If war, fine if 
not, that‘s OK, too.
But there are others who seem so keen on the idea that soldiering = fighting
that they‘re willing to join other countries‘ services if it will increase 
their chances of fighting.
I guess my question is: How do the majority of the members of this list who 
have served/are serving/hope to serve feel about what seems to me this 
fairly fundamental philosophical question?
The reason I ask is that the other day I was talking to someone who has 
written fairly extensively about and made quite a few documentaries about 
Generally  positive ones, I hasten to add. Like me, he is a civvie 
"military buff". the Cdn. Armed Forces
He commented that, based on what he has seen, anyway, he thinks that 
peacekeeping may be an inherently demoralizing job for many soldiers, 
because the sort of person who seeks a career in the miltary is generally 
someone who wants an opportunity to fight, not to "sit around" figurative 
speech - NOT  meant to disparage the p‘keepers efforts in any way 
preventing others from fighting.
I realize this is not a particularly new observation, but it does strike me 
as a potentially important one.
Again, I wonder what the views of the members of this list on this question 
might be?
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Peter deVries" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: RE: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
Date: Tue, 02 Jan 2001 02:31:30
Adam,
   I come from Nova Scotia, and it is just as hard to get into the military
college out here. The thoughts are exactly the same here "That everything
west of us gets everything"  I don‘t think that Canada is biast to the east.
The RCR, the PPCLI, and the VanDoos are all well known regiments outside
Canada. And yes the British have been fighting for a while, but you have to
consider this: I don‘t think any Soldier wants war. Sure the training is
interesting and I would be the first one to volunteer for a tour, but war is
not something to wish for. Sure the British have good kit, but the Canadian
forces are just getting re-kitted. Anyway, In my opinion, I can‘t understand
why anyone would want to join a foreign army.
Peter
>From: "Adam Wainwright" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: RE: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
>Date: Mon, 1 Jan 2001 17:45:25 -0800
>
>Peter,
>I understand where Matt is coming from though.  I to am seriously looking
>into going to the UK to the royal marines.  There are something‘s about my
>situation that are frustrating, I want to be an officer and being form the
>west coast have a definite disadvantage to eastern Canadian candidates.  It
>seems that Canada is very much cantered in the east or what is east to
>us.
>Which it is, life here is totally different from there.  Still I‘m not
>saying that the CF in anyway does not accommodate us it just seems that
>were
>out of the game out here sometimes.  I see Matts want to go somewhere else.
>We as a country don‘t really have any ‘big name units‘.  Plus there are
>some
>super postings and kit in the UK.  Also the mentality is totally different
>-
>the brits have fought a war everyday for the last 500 years.  The are
>scrappers and train to actually fight and be fighting soldiers. they really
>don‘t mess around.  there PT and stuff is crazy.
>Sorry if anyone takes offence to this opion.
>
>Adam
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
>Behalf Of Peter deVries
>Sent: Tuesday, January 02, 2001 1:02 AM
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
>
>
>Matt,
>    Why would you want to join a foriegn army? It seems like a lot just to
>wear a maroon beret. Sure I would love to be airborne, but I wouldn‘t leave
>my country just to be a paratrooper. If I was to go to the U.K. I would
>join
>the Black Watch. But I would rather want to work for Canada than anywhere
>else. You can still be part of a jump coy in one of the infantry regiments.
>It‘s not the same as the old Airborne, but then again, the British Para‘s
>are not the same as the CAR. The British Paras are humbled because of all
>the other "Special Forces units" in Britain. IE:SAS, SBS, Royal Marine
>Commando‘s, etc... If you want to be an unconventional soldier, join the
>Canadian army, we are one of the most unconventional armies in the world, I
>don‘t think in any other army, does the ordinary soldier play so many
>roles.
>Also, we have JTF-2 which is open to both reservists and regular force
>soldiers. Anyway, something to think about. I would say that the Canadian
>soldier is thought to be one of the best, most versitile soldiers in the
>world.
>But, it is up to you, make sure you educate yourself on both armies before
>you join either one.
>Peter
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> >From: Juno847627709@aol.com
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
> >Date: Mon, 1 Jan 2001 18:34:32 EST
> >
> >So, with all that said, does anyone think that there will be a Parachute
> >Regiment or CAR type unit erected in Canada in the relatively near
>future?
> >I
> >wouldn‘t think so, because the common feeling seems to be that, in these
> >modern times, parachuting masses of manpower and materiel is a very
> >inefficient mode to transportation for the military. I think most concur
> >with
> >that. So is it basically understood that forming, or resurrecting an
> >Airborne
> >Unit would be a waste, and a rather poor placement of funds?
> >     Just to clear something up, I didn‘t mean to say that I AM going to
> >the
> >UK, only that I‘m giving it very serious consideration
> >     Let‘s have it.
> >                     -Matt B.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
RE: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
Personally,
I would love to be able to go on a Peacekeeping tour 
because I have always wanted to test my mettle in a quotrealquot 
situation. I‘ve spent 13 years in the Military learning skills, 
going on Ex, etc... but have never actually been in the real 
thing. I want to know how I‘ll stand up.
That doesn‘t necessarily mean I want a shooting war 
to test myself. I‘d be just as happy leading troops in a 
peacetime mission. But doing it for real, and not on an 
Exercise.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: Joan O. Arc [mailto:joan_o_arc@hotmail.com
]
Sent: Wednesday, January 17, 2001 10:47
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: RE: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
More belated input If no one else wants o revisit 
these subjects, which 
have probably already been thoroughly covered on the 
BB, I quite understand, 
but am only now doing a post-holiday catch up on 
e-mails!
Re: quotI don‘t think any Soldier wants 
war.quot
I‘m picking up two quite different strains of thought 
on this question from 
this list. Those, such as Peter, who seem to see 
military service primarily 
as a form to service to country and who are willing 
to do quotwhatever the job 
takesquot during the period in which they happen 
to serve. If war, fine if 
not, that‘s OK, too.
But there are others who seem so keen on the idea 
that soldiering =3D fighting 
that they‘re willing to join other countries‘ 
services if it will increase 
their chances of fighting.
I guess my question is: How do the majority of the 
members of this list who 
have served/are serving/hope to serve feel about 
what seems to me this 
fairly fundamental philosophical question?
The reason I ask is that the other day I was talking 
to someone who has 
written fairly extensively about and made quite a 
few documentaries about 
Generally positive ones, I hasten to add. 
Like me, he is a civvie 
quotmilitary buffquot. the Cdn. Armed 
Forces
He commented that, based on what he has seen, anyway, 
he thinks that 
peacekeeping may be an inherently demoralizing job 
for many soldiers, 
because the sort of person who seeks a career in the 
miltary is generally 
someone who wants an opportunity to fight, not to 
quotsit aroundquot figurative 
speech - NOT meant to disparage the p‘keepers 
efforts in any way 
preventing others from fighting.
I realize this is not a particularly new observation, 
but it does strike me 
as a potentially important one.
Again, I wonder what the views of the members of this 
list on this question 
might be?
----Original Message Follows----
From: quotPeter deVriesquot 
ltrsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.comgt
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: RE: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
Date: Tue, 02 Jan 2001 02:31:30
Adam,
 I come from Nova Scotia, and it is just 
as hard to get into the military
college out here. The thoughts are exactly the same 
here quotThat everything
west of us gets everythingquot I don‘t think 
that Canada is biast to the east.
The RCR, the PPCLI, and the VanDoos are all well 
known regiments outside
Canada. And yes the British have been fighting for a 
while, but you have to
consider this: I don‘t think any Soldier wants war. 
Sure the training is
interesting and I would be the first one to 
volunteer for a tour, but war is
not something to wish for. Sure the British have 
good kit, but the Canadian
forces are just getting re-kitted. Anyway, In my 
opinion, I can‘t understand
why anyone would want to join a foreign army.
Peter
gtFrom: quotAdam Wainwrightquot 
ltajmw@home.comgt
gtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gtTo: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt
gtSubject: RE: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
gtDate: Mon, 1 Jan 2001 17:45:25 -0800
gt
gtPeter,
gtI understand where Matt is coming from 
though. I to am seriously looking
gtinto going to the UK to the royal marines. 
There are something‘s about my
gtsituation that are frustrating, I want to be an 
officer and being form the
gtwest coast have a definite disadvantage to 
eastern Canadian candidates. It
gtseems that Canada is very much cantered in the 
east or what is east to
gtus.
gtWhich it is, life here is totally different from 
there. Still I‘m not
gtsaying that the CF in anyway does not 
accommodate us it just seems that
gtwere
gtout of the game out here sometimes. I see 
Matts want to go somewhere else.
gtWe as a country don‘t really have any ‘big name 
units‘. Plus there are
gtsome
gtsuper postings and kit in the UK. Also the 
mentality is totally different
gt-
gtthe brits have fought a war everyday for the 
last 500 years. The are
gtscrappers and train to actually fight and be 
fighting soldiers. they really
gtdon‘t mess around. there PT and stuff is 
crazy.
gtSorry if anyone takes offence to this 
opion.
gt
gtAdam
gt
gt-----Original Message-----
gtFrom: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArm
y.ca]On
gtBehalf Of Peter deVries
gtSent: Tuesday, January 02, 2001 1:02 AM
gtTo: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gtSubject: Re: [Re: Parachute Batallion?]
gt
gt
gtMatt,
gt Why would you want to join a 
foriegn army? It seems like a lot just to
gtwear a maroon beret. Sure I would love to be 
airborne, but I wouldn‘t leave
gtmy country just to be a paratrooper. If I was to 
go to the U.K. I would
gtjoin
gtthe Black Watch. But I would rather want to work 
for Canada than anywhere
gtelse. You can still be part of a jump coy in one 
of the infantry regiments.
gtIt‘s not the same as the old Airborne, but then 
again, the British Para‘s
gtare not the same as the CAR. The British Paras 
are humbled because of all
gtthe other quotSpecial Forces unitsquot in 
Britain. IE:SAS, SBS, Royal Marine
gtCommando‘s, etc... If you want to be an 
unconventional soldier, join the
gtCanadian army, we are one of the most 
unconventional armies in the world, I
gtdon‘t think in any other army, does the ordinary 
soldier play so many
gtroles.
gtAlso, we have JTF-2 which is open to both 
reservists and regular force
gtsoldiers. Anyway, something to think about. I 
would say that the Canadian
gtsoldier is thought to be one of the best, most 
versitile soldiers in the
gtworld.
gtBut, it is up to you, make sure you educate 
yourself on both armies before
gtyou join either one.
gtPeter
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt gtFrom: Juno847627709@aol.com
gt gtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gt gtTo: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gt gtSubject: Re: [Re: Parachute 
Batallion?]
gt gtDate: Mon, 1 Jan 2001 18:34:32 EST
gt gt
gt gtSo, with all that said, does anyone think 
that there will be a Parachute
gt gtRegiment or CAR type unit erected in Canada 
in the relatively near
gtfuture?
gt gtI
gt gtwouldn‘t think so, because the common 
feeling seems to be that, in these
gt gtmodern times, parachuting masses of 
manpower and materiel is a very
gt gtinefficient mode to transportation for the 
military. I think most concur
gt gtwith
gt gtthat. So is it basically understood that 
forming, or resurrecting an
gt gtAirborne
gt gtUnit would be a waste, and a rather poor 
placement of funds?
gt gt Just to clear 
something up, I didn‘t mean to say that I AM going to
gt gtthe
gt gtUK, only that I‘m giving it very serious 
consideration
gt gt Let‘s have 
it.
gt 
gtn
bsp -Matt B.
gt gt
gt 
gt--------------------------------------------------------
gt gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this 
list, send a message
gt gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account 
you wish to
gt gtremove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
gt gtmessage body.
gt
gt___________________________________________________________
______________
gtGet Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail 
at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
gt
gt--------------------------------------------------------
gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, 
send a message
gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you 
wish to
gtremove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
gtmessage body.
gt
gt--------------------------------------------------------
gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, 
send a message
gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you 
wish to
gtremove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
gtmessage body.
_______________________________________________________________
__________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish 
to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
message body.
_______________________________________________________________
__________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish 
to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Wed, 17 Jan 2001 18:39:59 EST*
Joan,
I met very few soldiers in the U.S. Army who wanted a war.  When I came in, 
it was at the end of Vietnam, and so there were a lot of combat vets 
around...plus a few with combat experience in WWII and Korea.  The consensus 
was that while there were positive experiences during wartime, the bad 
outweighed the good.  When my tank battalion was alerted to deploy to 
Afghanistan in 1979, there was a great feeling of relief when that didn‘t 
happen.  
For those of us that hadn‘t served in combat, we had a half-assed notion that 
it would be good to see if we could actually do the job we were trained to do 
for real.  It felt like always practicing football, but never playing a game. 
 But that attitude took into account that it would be infinitely preferable 
in the long run to never find out.  Do I feel less of a soldier because of 
never seeing real combat? Of course I do. Those that have performed in war 
hold my highest admiration.  But all the same, there are a whole lot of us 
alive today, who wouldn‘t have survived a war with the Warsaw Pact forces in 
Europe, or a counter-invasion of Afghanistan.  So, we hang our "Cold War 
Certificate of Recognition" on the wall, alongside our peacetime decorations, 
and wonder what it would have been like...and thank God we‘ll never find out.
Dave Hall
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

